# II membership specials for Worldmark owners?



## lbrannma (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I read somewhere that II offers 2 years for the price of 1 to Worldmark owners. Can this be correct (II doesn't seem to know about it) or are there other such membership specials?

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## K2Quick (May 8, 2013)

lbrannma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read somewhere that II offers 2 years for the price of 1 to Worldmark owners. Can this be correct (II doesn't seem to know about it) or are there other such membership specials?
> 
> ...



The last 2-for-1 code (valid only for renewals and not new memberships) expired in March.  The codes were either S21321X or S21321XW.  If you've got the luxury of waiting, they'll probably have another 2-for-1 offer in the future.  If not, you're at their mercy.  Some people have had luck just calling up and asking for a 2fer deal.


----------

